# WOO-HOO...Injen CAI Is On!!!!



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Just thought I'd share my joy with everyone!
Caveman (Altimas.net) and I put it on. It took
about 3 hrs. due to the cramped space in the wheel
well. The Sportlines and the Stillen lip didn't help any.

*Note To Self* 
Put CAI on BEFORE lowering and installing
ground effects!

Anyways, you all know the benefits of the CAI
so I won't get into that. Suffice it to say, it's a 
vast improvement over the JWT Pop-Charger
I was running.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Just thought I'd share my joy with everyone!
> Caveman (Altimas.net) and I put it on. It took
> about 3 hrs. due to the cramped space in the wheel
> well. The Sportlines and the Stillen lip didn't help any.
> ...


 I bet it sounds good! Any Skinned Knuckles?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

LOL! 

How did you know?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> **Note To Self*
> Put CAI on BEFORE lowering and installing
> ground effects!*


Congrats!

You should have pulled it up on a curb.

So what does the butt-dyno say the difference is? low end? top end?


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

That's awsome bro.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: WOO-HOO...Injen CAI Is On!!!!*



OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Congrats!
> 
> You should have pulled it up on a curb.
> 
> So what does the butt-dyno say the difference is? low end? top end? *


Yeah, we tried caveman's hydrolic jack but it wouldn't fit under
the car (too low!). Next, we used the oe jack and it fit with
room to spare!

Butt dyno agrees with insert Injen put in with the directions.
Dyno shows max gain = 13hp + 11ft/lbs of tq. 
Power is spread across entire rpm band and it just 
plain looks better than the AEM unit!

Now that I got the basics out of the way (i/e), it's time
to move on to the pulley.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's a pic:


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

And another...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Nice addition to an already sweet ride. Awesome


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

where's the asian model in the pics?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *where's the asian model in the pics?  *


...if you look closely, you'll see the white towel on the right
in the first pic. Well...that where she was laying in her bikini
until it started to rain and then she went in and mixed us some
drinks...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *...if you look closely, you'll see the white towel on the right
> in the first pic. Well...that where she was laying in her bikini
> until it started to rain and then she went in and mixed us some
> drinks... *


Let me guess, Captain Morgan and Coke with a lemon wedge?

Ah who cares it was served by a Model...


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Let me guess, Captain Morgan and Coke with a lemon wedge?
> 
> Ah who cares it was served by a Model... *


LOL!
Thanks for giving an ending to my fantasy, Rat.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

I notice you left the stock intake on in front. Any reason for keeping it there? 
Cheers.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *I notice you left the stock intake on in front. Any reason for keeping it there?
> Cheers. *


Stock Intake? Huh?
Oh, you must mean the plastic ram air thingy...
Yeah, I was just lazy...that'll come off eventually.
Just 4 plastic pop rivets and viola!

Anyways, that thing doesn't do anything now cuz
the filter is sucking up cool air from underneath the
car. No bigey!!!


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Stock Intake? Huh?
> Oh, you must mean the plastic ram air thingy...
> Yeah, I was just lazy...that'll come off eventually.
> Just 4 plastic pop rivets and viola!
> ...


That's what I thought... just checking to see if there was a reason for leaving it on.
Nice set up....

Cheers


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *That's what I thought... just checking to see if there was a reason for leaving it on.
> Nice set up....
> 
> Cheers *


Thanx!
Hey Ed...is that the Black Adder in your Avatar?


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Thanx!
> Hey Ed...is that the Black Adder in your Avatar? *


Yes... Rowan Atkinson played Mr. Bean & Black Adder.
I am not familiar with the Black Adder characters/books.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Yes... Rowan Atkinson played Mr. Bean & Black Adder.
> I am not familiar with the Black Adder characters/books. *


Too bad...his funniest stuff IMO. 
They usually show re-runs on late night
PBS or try BBC America.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Too bad...his funniest stuff IMO.
> They usually show re-runs on late night
> PBS or try BBC America. *


I'll have to watch out for them... Did a search and found a number of Black Adder sites... quite a following... 
Cheers


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

That does look mighty nice under there....2 more years and I can put one in too!!!!!!!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *That does look mighty nice under there....2 more years and I can put one in too!!!!!!! *


Why two years, Bill?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Why two years, Bill? *


At the rate willy is putting miles on his car, his warranty will run out based on time, not miles....


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Warranty?
I'm sticking with the things that I know won't
hamper my warranty. I'll do the UDP at 36k miles
though...


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *At the rate willy is putting miles on his car, his warranty will run out based on time, not miles.... *


They always do....I have never got to 36 K on any new car I ever bought.

I had my explorer for 2 years and only had 10 K on it when I go the Alti


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Altyholic.....Exactly where does that tube begin....Is the filter actually exposed to the wheel in the well?? just curious about how it will stay dry


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Altyholic.....Exactly where does that tube begin....Is the filter actually exposed to the wheel in the well?? just curious about how it will stay dry *


Excellent question, Bill...I'm glad you brought it up.
As a matter of fact, that was the same question that 
almost prevented me from getting a CAI.

Here's the layout:
The Altima's inner wheel well (space between the
engine firewall and the exterior body) is surrounded 
by plasitic paneling secured by pop rivets. This cavity
is where one of the oe intakes resonators was placed.
You must get inside that cavity and pop out that resonator
box. This is the space where the Injen's 3.5" conical filter
rests at the end of the tube. There is a small hole 
at the bottom of this paneling where the fresh cool outside
air comes in to be suck up by the filter. So, as you can see,
the filter is essentially protected from the elements by the
wheel well paneling. The insignificant amounts of road spray
encountered during or after a rain event is not enough to
cause problems to your intake. In order to hydro-lock the
engine you'd have to drive into a lake or a flood pool at least
high enough to engorge your filter with water. Not likely where I live.

Does this help...?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Yes, thank you much! I amy need one of those to offset the weight of 2 baby seats


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Excellent question, Bill...I'm glad you brought it up.
> As a matter of fact, that was the same question that
> almost prevented me from getting a CAI.
> 
> I wiped out most of the quote but thans for the info Alex. It is a question that is on a lot of peoples mind. Warranty is not a question, but Baby power is , right Willy?*


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *
> 
> 
> ALTYHOLIC said:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

i bought mine on monday and installing it today. does anybody know the hp difference from injen to AEM????


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

totalycrazy said:


> *i bought mine on monday and installing it today. does anybody know the hp difference from injen to AEM???? *


Depends on who you talk to.
Injen says theirs'. AEM says thiers'
There is no question that the Injen is
by far a superior product when it comes to
materials and finish.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

i want to know from altima owners.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm an Altima owner and I say Injen.
Look earlier in this thread for the #'s


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

ok, i asked my shop if there was anyway to convert an AEM CAI to a AEM WAI where the bypass valve would sit. they suggested to me not to get a bypass valve. but i told him i dont want hydrolock. then he told me that over a period of time the rubber in the valve warps and starts to suck in hot air from the engine. so a BPV was a bad idea. then he told me the injen could be converted, thats why they come in pieces. is he full of it or on the money???? can the injen be converted??


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

totalycrazy said:


> *ok, i asked my shop if there was anyway to convert an AEM CAI to a AEM WAI where the bypass valve would sit. they suggested to me not to get a bypass valve. but i told him i dont want hydrolock. then he told me that over a period of time the rubber in the valve warps and starts to suck in hot air from the engine. so a BPV was a bad idea. then he told me the injen could be converted, thats why they come in pieces. is he full of it or on the money???? can the injen be converted?? *


Just say "no" to the BPV.
It reduces hp and unless you live in a 
swamp, you'll never need it!


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Just say "no" to the BPV.
> It reduces hp and unless you live in a
> swamp, you'll never need it! *



I totally agree. I was in Houston in early November when there was heavy rains and flooded streets. I have the Place Racing CAI w/o the BPV and hit a flooded street going 35 mph and did fine. No hydrolock or anything. Just my .02


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

i do live in swamp, south florida! where there are lakes in the road when it rains. thats why im getting the injen. have anyone tried to convert the injen cai to a wai???


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

unless you live in a 
swamp, you'll never need it![/QUOTE]
hhahahahahahahahahah funny man
oo and a question wat is WAI??


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Warm air intake


----------

